# Grinding noise at beginning of acceleration



## Johnjo (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi everyone! I drive a Nissan X-trail 2005, 2.0 4x4 A/T and I noticed a faint grinding noise at the start of acceleration. It usually happens when I accelerate from a full stop or when I pump the gas at slow speeds. The noise only lasts for about a second. However, when I pump the gas at around the 30 to 40 km/h mark, the noise does not happen. I tried pumping the gas pedal in Neutral or Park and there is no grinding noise. I also noticed that the noise becomes more pronounced/evident when driving uphill. Noise seemingly comes from the driver side at the front left. Again, noise only comes at the beginning of acceleration. Do you guys have any idea what could that be? cheers.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The CV joints may be excessively worn. Examine the rubber boots located on the axle shaft next to the wheel. If it show signs of damage or is covered with grease, the boot has been compromised. Accelerate and decelerate quickly, but smoothly, taking note of any lurching or shuddering located in the axles while listening for a “clunking” sound. Turn the steering wheel all the way to one side and slowly accelerate, turning in a sharp circle. Repeat in the other direction. Any loud clicking, snapping or popping sounds is an indication of a bad joint. Lift the vehicle up with the jack and set it on the jack stands, along the frame of the vehicle so the stands will not interfere with the axle rotation. Place one hand on each side of the CV joint and twist the axle back and forth in opposite directions. If it feels excessively sloppy or makes clicking sounds, the joint needs to be replaced.


----------

